# Tito dead



## kenrock (Jan 18, 2002)

Hi,
I bought my Thomson Scenium Tivo Model PVR10UK about 15 years ago and I updated the hard drive about five years ago. I have used a Virgin Media tivo as the main unit for the last few years though the original tivo still recorded golf programmes every week from a freesat receiver ... until I powered the tivo down and moved it to another room! It is now completely dead - no front panel lights, no fan running - nothing. The mains supply is getting to the unit, there are no signs of damage to the power board, no smells and the 3A fuse is OK.
I really want to keep the unit running - if not for all the golf programmes on it -but after 15 years, is it possible to get a replacement power board, if, indeed, that is the problem? Can I transfer the hard disk drive to another tivo? If so, what model? I would appreciate any thoughts on the matter. Obviously, trying to locate a possible faulty component is not feasible on this thread but there might be stock faults for this model.
Many thanks, Ken Rock


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi Ken,

I think that TiVoLand are still selling PSUs - http://www.tivoland.com/spares/index.html

I have a spare, that I'm not likely to use, as my S1 is now in a box in the loft. 
I'm on my holidays at the moment, but if you can't source one, I can look it out when I get home and we can sort something out.

Regards,

Colin.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

... and I heard Franco is in ill health.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

Wil said:


> ... and I heard Franco is in ill health.


But did anybody have the cajones to tell him?


----------



## Damion2 (Jan 20, 2016)

I have two TiVos I want to go to a good home, I only just posted about it.

tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10769464#post10769464


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

I thought Tito Jackson had joined his brother......whew...


----------



## kenrock (Jan 18, 2002)

Many thanks for replying to my query. 
I appear to have given rise to some humour since whilst I am aware of the difference between Tito and TiVo, my computer isn't! I found, too late, that whilst the contents of the message can be edited, the title cannot.
I am grateful for the information about Tivoland and I will act on it as soon as possible.
Regards, Ken Rock


----------



## Damion2 (Jan 20, 2016)

So... do you want my free tivos ? I'm new to the forum so can't PM you.


----------



## kenrock (Jan 18, 2002)

Hello Damion2,
Many thanks for your generous offer. I have just ordered a new PSU board from Tivoland just in case the fault lies there. I would be most interested in them but I would not wish to deprive anyone else of them. I live in south Wales - where are you based?
Regards, Ken Rock


----------



## Damion2 (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm in central London. Nobody has claimed them yet


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

I hope Jermaine and Randy are ok.


----------

